# Want to Rent Hawaii or Mexico 3/10 - 3/19



## ffmedic (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello,

As usual I procrastinate and my timeshare has nothing available..neither does RCI..

I'm looking to get out of cold and rainy California to find some warm weather.
Any dates between *3/10 - 3/19*
Anywhere in Hawaii..... or Los Cabos area of Mexico but open to other areas as well.

1BR Studio or Hotel 

Thank You,
Mario


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent you a message. Kauai Beach Villas available.


----------



## flexible (Feb 6, 2017)

ffmedic said:


> Hello,
> 
> As usual I procrastinate and my timeshare has nothing available..neither does RCI..
> 
> ...


If the Cancun/Playa del Carmen area works I have a two bedroom prestige with separate entrances at a great resort available. I could rent you one side.


----------



## ffmedic (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you all for the response. I found something in Mexico.


----------



## K.vbee (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,
Would you like to go to Jamaica. Available right now. Last check-in date Mar 31, 2017


----------

